# 36 Dayton Safety Streamline



## sm2501 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's some pictures of the Safety Streamline that I recently acquired. Pretty interesting bike. Even though it never had the built in rear Defender tail light, the recess is still under the fender, but the fender it self was never cut out. At one time or another it had fender braces on it, and the holes look factory, but there are no braces on it now. The head tube decal is also unusual as are the frame darts. I found the Tornado Spring at the Memory Lane swap and thought it was approriate on the bike.


----------



## Bikephreak (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool bike. I love the curves of the set stays...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Scott. Cool bike. Does it look like it had a headlight? v/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2010)

here's Nov 1936 American Bicyclist.


----------



## JOEL (Oct 28, 2010)

That is a great looking bike, even better in person. I don't recall if I told you this, but I believe the darts on the fork and TT are identical to the ones on my Colson Aristocrat. 

I thought you bought that Twin 60 too. Wish I had known it was for sale...


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's a couple of ads from October and December 1938.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2010)

That is a Rad bike!!!  Bluebirds, eat your heart out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2010)

The other thing a little odd about this bike is the lack of truss rods


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2010)

So... are you thinking early non electric Super Streamline, or non-electric equipped Safety Streamline?
In 1936 I believe the Safety came in both the Model 44 non electrically equipped, and the Model 44-K electrically equipped.
I don't have all my early stuff scanned in yet, I'll have to see if I have anything on the non electric Model 44.
I'm tending toward non electric Safety. one of the usual give aways is the rear end. the 1937's have the strap around the back and the 1936's have one continuous bar from one drop out to the one on the other side. maybe you could post a photo or two of that area? I also was debating this bike when it was on ebay and we discussed the frame darts and we were thinking that they were old but were added. probably something you could get at the time to dress up your bike. I'd leave it like it is, it's really a cool bike. I like that it isn't electric equipped, everyone over restores to the highest model, I like this one the way it is. besides, you already have an amazing full boat Safety.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 28, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> So... are you thinking early non electric Super Streamline, or non-electric equipped Safety Streamline?
> In 1936 I believe the Safety came in both the Model 44 non electrically equipped, and the Model 44-K electrically equipped.
> I don't have all my early stuff scanned in yet, I'll have to see if I have anything on the non electric Model 44.
> I'm tending toward non electric Safety. one of the usual give aways is the rear end. the 1937's have the strap around the back and the 1936's have one continuous bar from one drop out to the one on the other side. maybe you could post a photo or two of that area? I also was debating this bike when it was on ebay and we discussed the frame darts and we were thinking that they were old but were added. probably something you could get at the time to dress up your bike. I'd leave it like it is, it's really a cool bike. I like that it isn't electric equipped, everyone over restores to the highest model, I like this one the way it is. besides, you already have an amazing full boat Safety.




I'll get some pictures. I won't be restoring this bike, it's too original...but sure would like to figure out what the heck it is.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2010)

sm2501 said:


> ... sure would like to figure out what the heck it is.



 Verrrrrrry Coooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 28, 2010)

So, you get up Saturday morning, go out to get the paper and just trip over these VERY CLASSIC BIKES!!!??!! Why don't I ever see this type of thing for sale or available? Jeez, rub it in why don't you!   (nice bike, once again!)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2010)

This bike could have been yours. It went through ebay twice, of course it was in the $6,500.00 range the first time through.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yike$, Batman!


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 30, 2010)

....very nice catch Scott, indeed the darts are strange!


----------



## npence (Aug 22, 2012)

That is a very cool bike.


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 8, 2014)

*Super streamliner*

One in red the green is great but the red wow what other colors were these painted?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 8, 2014)

I had darts like the one on the red SS on a ladies repainted Shelby and have seen them on other manufacturers as well.
My opinion is that the bike is re-painted and these stencils were available aftermarket.
Great bike nonetheless.
Chris


----------



## Djshakes (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like it was repainted using Schwinn C-model fork stencils.  Could have been done long ago.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 8, 2014)

Sure does Tim, very close to the fork darts on my BC...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> One in red the green is great but the red wow what other colors were these painted?




we have original bikes in green maroon and blue. this bike I believe is in the collection of Bob Charnley. the more I look at it the white details look like paint, and the rest of it has clearly been that way for a very long time, but doesn't look original. it's too good a job for some kid with a paint bomb. I have a theory about this one. during the 2nd world war, everyone in the industry was encouraged to re-purpose and refurbish everything. I have American Bicyclist magazines that have pieces in them advocating bike shops take in old bikes and refurbish them and sell them while new bikes were very difficult to get. I seem to recall some factory Schwinn painted oddball frames and stuff from the Schwinn collection. the one that comes to mind was a 24" Elgin frame that was painted in Schwinn colors and had Schwinn darts. so my theory is that this bike may have been pulled in during the war and refurbished by Schwinn or someone like that. it would explain the clearly Schwinnish look to the color and trim style.


----------

